# Halloween ComicFest 2015



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We've been buying the little Halloween comic-fest mini-comics to hand out in addition to candy for the last couple years. Kids seem either thrilled or completely non-plussed. I wasn't thrilled with the mini-comic selection this year but that Donald Duck comic looks great though. (I think that's a full-sizer).

I remember as a kid getting really competitive about trick-or-treating. Wasn't so much about wanting tons to eat - just more about beating the other kids.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I wasn't thrilled with the mini-comic selection this year but that Donald Duck comic looks great though. (I think that's a full-sizer).


It is a full-size one. I'm going to grab one for sure, but then again, I've got original art from one of the greatest Duck artists ever.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm gonna get some for next year. I got to hand out comics this year, and it was really great for the older kids.


----------

